# funny!



## Chico (May 6, 2007)

We bought our donkeys big yoga balls to play with. P.J. didn't seem to interested but Mac loves them. He leans over them with his chest and uses his his chin and neck as a holder. He lifts his front legs off the ground and "runs" with his back feet. He zooms along so fast that he falls off his ball and lands on his front knees. He must think this is fun as he rolls around for a bit and goes back to his ball. I can't even tell you how funny he is to watch! I will try to get a picture but I just stood there watching him yesterday. Donkeys are just so sweet.





chico


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]That sounds really funny. Wish you could get a video of that! We would love to see it...lol



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (May 7, 2007)

Vernon LOVES his big ball! Last summer he went through 4 of them (he popped them) so he got a "jolly ball"



: He is so darn adorable...Try to get a picture - I want to see


----------



## Denali (May 7, 2007)

My boys love their Jolly Ball!!



: They also love their rubber feed pans, silly boys!! They popped a couple of cheap balls before we got the jolly ball. I want to get them a orange construction cone, as I have heard those are popular. The yoga ball sounds like fun too! LoL

Vicki


----------



## Shari (May 7, 2007)

Too cute!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 7, 2007)

You have to get pictures



: that sounds so funny

Abbie use to play with a cheapo ball .... it floated off in the flood. Then we bought her a Jolly ball...she doesn't like it



:

Angelica bought her another cheapo ball this weekend. She is going to give it to her when she gets home from school. It will be interesting to see if she remembers playing with one before. We'll get some pics



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]so cute when they play with things. i don't have anyone that likes toys



. i would love to see more pictures



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Mine dont like the jolly balls either, and I even went and bought them a musical one, thinking that might get there interest...nope~~~ didnt work :no: mine do love the cheap big ones Wal-Mart has for like $2.99, there big, and light enough so that just a little nudge and the balls really go rolling around, then they chase after them, but there favorite playtoys seem to be a hoola-hoop, or a milk jug with stones in it. My ivory jack loves to play with those 5 qt ice cream pails, he tosses them all around and then plays "stomp the pail". Guess I will be gaining alot more weight, cause now I have to keep him in a good supply of pails :lol: Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (May 7, 2007)

Hi, I am Angelica JumpinJackFarms daughter! I did buy them a "cheapo" ball from Target on Friday!

I took some cute pics of them playing with it. I started out buying it for Abbie but it turns out Zepp liked it way more then she did...

The first pic is of Abbie and the rest are of Zepp!


----------



## Chico (May 8, 2007)

I do have videos of the boys playing with a section of old hose and a flatish basket ball. I will see if husband can help me post them. I will keep the camera handy and hope I get a yoga ball video. I love the hoola-hoop idea !I was also thinking of getting the boys a wading pool this summer. Love all the photos, cute pictures. Aren't we lucky to have donkeys?!

chico


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 8, 2007)

my donkeys LOVE their orange cones, and their small dog-sized jolly balls! Dillon also has old, going flat football, soccer ball, basket ball, bigger jolly ball - he loves those too although Zacchaeus the JRT mix steals them all the time. he also has a length of lead rope about 4 foot long, old and stiff, that i tie in a loop around the fence and he tugs on it till he gets it off, then carries it around until i tie if back on the fence. i have not seen Wiley or Trooper play with toys though... nor the older jennets, although the young ones do play with the cones.


----------



## Emily's mom (May 8, 2007)

The toys sound like a good idea, I must look around the barn for flat old basketballs and such, not that Emily doesn't deserve new toys.



:



:


----------

